# Detailed my car with Meguiars 3 step....



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi all

With the missus getting an immaculate Red TT - it has shamed me into giving mine a good clean. 

Used Meguiars gold class shampoo - followed by Meguairs Paint cleaner, Polish and Wax (by hand).

Really pleased with the results - my paintwork is not the best, lots of swirls (I will be getting professional paint correction in the Summer  )

Some pics....

















































Saj


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

looks good. Love the colour combo. Have you ot spacers on your car? 8)


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

jiggyjaggy said:


> looks good. Love the colour combo. Have you ot spacers on your car? 8)


Thanks 

Yeah, 20mm front and 25mm rear.


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice job. The Megs 3 stage was my first venture into detailing. It's not bad at all, just let down by the stage 3 wax which will give you about 5 mins protection!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

The polish is a right ballache to buff off I found. Maybe I left it to dry too long but it was hard work by hand... :?


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Looks lovely but you really, really, really need some clear corners 

Josh


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks good.

The Megs kit is good, although the wax isn't that durable and would benefit with another coat of something more durable the next time you wash it


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice work mate PM Tim or Craig they might do your paint correction for you


----------

